# how do you punish your puppy?



## runagottickled (Aug 30, 2005)

i hate having to do it but i always end up flicking tila on her butt when she does something wrong. either that or i talk in a loud voice. but it doesnt seem effective because she still makes the same mistakes.. i need to kno how to punish her when she has potty accidents and when she bites. any suggestions?


----------



## rex&kostya (Aug 13, 2005)

i tell them off in a harsh tone of voice. rex gets upset when i tell him off, but kostya could care less!
i used to use a small water gun and spray them with it, especially if they were barking too much for no reason - it's good, it get's their attention


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a couple suggestions for you. The first is do not punish her when she potties in the house. The reason for that is if she begins to associate using the bathroom in a negative light, you will most likely never get the results you want. Instead, you want to praise her when she goes to the bathroom on the pee pad or outside... wherever you're training her to go.

When she's biting or doing something you don't want her to do, look her in the eye and say "ouch" really loud and put her down and/or walk away from her without saying a word (after the ouch). Basically, you want to treat her as you would a child - ignore bad behavior and praise good behavior. Be sure to praise her when she's doing things that aren't bad like chewing on a toy, playing nicely, etc. That way, she'll learn that when she does something "bad", she doesn't get attention - when she does something good, she gets treats, praise, hugs, whatever.

You could also give her a "time out" when she's bad. If she bites you, just say "time out" and take her to a place that's not fun (the bathroom - hide the toilet paper first) and leave her in there for a bit. If she cries and throws a fit, wait until the fit is over before you let her out. She'll eventually learn that time out isn't a fun place to be and she'll avoid it at all costs, like a child.

Good luck!


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

My Ladybug is very sensitive and startles easily. I avoid any kind of physical punishment, as this scares her. I flicked her nose once when she was chewing on something that she wasn't supposed to chew on and she started shaking. For several days afterward, she was a little wary of chewing on her toys and denti-bones. She would look at me like, "Is this OK?"--like she was afraid I would flick her again. I felt really bad and decided not to do that anymore. Now I just use a very firm voice and say no. She understands.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm a sap and totally useless here. I don't punish Jolie or Boomer. Or the others for that matter. I don't swat them. I don't even give them time out. I fuss at them and i have held Jolie down while i fussed at her for biting too hard. And i have held her above my head to get her attention while i'm fussing at her. But that's about it. The grown ones seldom do anything to get in trouble. I fuss at Andy for barking through the door at Link (the bulldog) and he understands to stop but will do it again at the next opportunity. I say "JOLIE KAY GET OUT OF THAT!" alot though! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

when they use fingers as a chew toy i will put them on their back and say no bite, if they are running zoomies and nip my foot in the midst of it i yelp real loud and then won't even look at them, they sit there jumping up all over me trying to kiss me as if to say sorry (it's only happened maybe 3-4 times now they are more careful what they are nipping at.) as far as going potty in places they don't need to be going on IF i see them doing it i walk over pick them up and say "DUH you go potty HERE bad boy/girl" and i place them on their pad.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't punish mine. Koke is such a little angel she never does anything wrong, LOL. But Sandy does chew the pads once in a while and I just lecture her and sound disapointed when I do it. LOL just like a teenager she will walk out of the room while I'm talkin to her LOL


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Most of the time we just tell Milo no in a very stern voice. Works well with him. I used a spray bottle filled with water with my last chi, Ricky as he was quite the little rebel. Funny the difference in chi personalities!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't punish Teddy. If he does something wrong I clap my hands one time and say no. It works for him. 8)


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

What work me is to send them to their crate--and i leave them there for 30min


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Cooper's suggestions were the ones I use on Taco. If he does something bad I talk to him in a stern voice..."Bad, Bad dog!" Then I refuse to look him in the eye. I read somewhere that in the pack, this is what the alpha dogs do. It works for him. And, the potty thing...I never scolded, but just caught him doing it and told him "No, no....we go potty outside", and took him outside and told him "go potty ouside". If he did, I made sure and praised him in a high pitched voice. He soon learned where the proper place to go was.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm like Jolie's mom - I don't punish Jazzy. I will tell her "no" in a firm voice, and if I'm upset with her, I'll tell her "no bite, no chew, etc" and then ignore her for a few minutes. Then she's all over me trying to give me kisses. :lol: 

Truthfully, she seldom does anything to get scolded for.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

If Sadie does something bad (the only thing she does that's bad is pee on my floor), I just say No! Bad girl! In my scolding tone and she knows. Other than that, she's an angel!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I use a stern voice and clap my hands twice. If that doesn't stop Chico from doing what he is doing I pick him and talk to him in a very stern voice. That usually works well.


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm a softie, but my husband has (in a dramatic low voice) "the finger"

First he holds his finger pointing up at the ceiling with the threat "don't make me point this finger at you" and if that doesn't work, he slowly lowers it so that it points at the dog doing the mischevious act....For some reason this fixes the problem. Just pointing a finger

When my chi was younger I used the squirtbottle method. Now I just have to say squirtbottle to her. My husband's dog on the other hand does not respond to squirtbottle only............"the finger".............


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I use my voice....my chi's are pretty sensitive to my tone and all I have to do is use a booming voice and say "what did you do!" or "no" or whatever I need to say to get them to stop. They will automatically crawl on their bellies to me, crawl in my lap, flip over and show me their belly. I then turn into a big softie and pet their stomachs. I so hate to yell but sometimes it needs to be done (like when they get onto the kitchen table and are snacking on our dinner :shock: )


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

We use time out and "you're grounded" in my house. Time out is Cooper's kennel for him and OmaKitty gets put in the closet (the closet is her safe place when she's scared). If the offense is a BIG one, they get grounded - for OmaKitty, she can't go on the patio for a whole day which is complete torture for her and Cooper doesn't get to leave the house unless he has to go out to pee. Then he has to come right back inside.

Cooper bit OmaKitty once - I think I gave him a swat on the butt, put him in time out and grounded him for a week with no treats or TV. :lol:


----------

